# new monkey island!!



## isitme (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.worldofmi.com/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2009)

yet no grim fandango 2...


----------



## The Groke (Jul 10, 2009)

Grim Fandango was ace.

Lucasarts are releasing some of their back-catalogue on Steam now - no GF yet, but Indian Jones and the Fate of Atlantis and The Dig are both on there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2009)

This will possibly be up there with my dislike of Resi games but I always thought the Monkey Island 'games' were shite....


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 10, 2009)

Wrong'un


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 10, 2009)

I might play Grim Fandango this weekend. 



Loved 'The Dig' back in the day un all.


----------



## perplexis (Jul 10, 2009)

Urghh, WTF? is with the shitty Zelda-esque graphics? >puke<
Doesn't stop me wanting it quite badly though!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2009)

My best friend is a massive fan of Monkey Island, so much so that I once made her a three headed monkey 

I'm a little confused by this new one though - do the chapters come on discs or are they downloads  And is there any kind of issue with playing on a British laptop (ala NTSC/PAL)?

e2a: oh yes, she loved Grim Fandango and Sam & Max too


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2009)

no probs with uk laptop. the episodes come out once a month and are downloads (although you can buy the whole season from telltale's website and you get a DVD of the whole lot at the end)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, just looked at the FAQs meself  

It's her birthday in August, think I've just sorted myself for that one 

e2a: the  was at me for not reading the FAQs before posting dumbass questions. As you were.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Wrong'un


----------



## Sunray (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm stuck already!

Will get back to it once I'm back from the glade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2009)

D/led the demo of the XBLA release and lo and behold it's just as utterly shit and boring as I remember!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This will possibly be up there with my dislike of Resi games but I always thought the Monkey Island 'games' were shite....





I'm so disappointed to hear you say that


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

How can a game where you're on a desert island and you get captured by a local tribe and they decide not to eat you because 'He's full of cholesterol' be shite?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 16, 2009)

Care to elaborate KE? Or is it just a blanket dislike?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of the puzzles were quite ridiculously obscure though - there were points at which you felt you were trudging backwards and forwards and nothing was working.  I think I ended up referring to walkthroughs sometimes.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 16, 2009)

My life is now complete!


----------



## kerb (Jul 16, 2009)

Yet to be convinced on the 3d graphics.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Care to elaborate KE? Or is it just a blanket dislike?



Point and click games aren't really games ime, I get no gameplay joy out of them, they're tediuos 'talk and click on everything' graphical screens...I could go on but can't be bothered, just thinking about the game sends me to sleep!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 24, 2009)

Each to their own.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh my god I love Monkey Island! It's the only game along with Theme Hospital that I have loved since Master System 2 days!

The last one I found tricksy though with all the 3d, is that what this one is like too? It wasn't as funny either.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2009)

The previous 3d one was shite. this one's better.
The 3rd one is the best looking IMO


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> The previous 3d one was shite. this one's better.
> The 3rd one is the best looking IMO



I LOVE that one! Aww.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 24, 2009)

I am looking forward to downloading Monkey Island onto my ipod touch!!


----------



## perplexis (Jul 24, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am looking forward to downloading Monkey Island onto my ipod touch!!


 how do you do that? Isn't it Widnows? Or is there some cunning way around this? If there is, I need to know!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2009)

bouncer is talking about the remake of the original monkey island 1, which has been spruced up with new graphics and recorded voice (although you can switch back to the old school version at any time)


----------



## perplexis (Jul 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> bouncer is talking about the remake of the original monkey island 1, which has been spruced up with new graphics and recorded voice (although you can switch back to the old school version at any time)



I don't have an iPhone but if I did, that would so be on it. Pure awesome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

perplexis said:


> how do you do that? Isn't it Widnows? Or is there some cunning way around this? If there is, I need to know!



Linky








> As a gaming system, the iPhone has had its share of praises and attacks, but it's hard to challenge the appeal of retro titles on the system. With a perfect version of Myst under its belt, the iPhone's gone one better with a release of The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition that launched last night on iTunes.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2009)

8 quid, though.
I only just replayed it on pc, so won't bother with this one. I'd get Sam and Max or Day of the Tentacle though


----------



## perplexis (Jul 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> 8 quid, though.
> I only just replayed it on pc, so won't bother with this one. I'd get Sam and Max or Day of the Tentacle though


Fuck... are all of the old SCUMM games going to be put out on the iPhone? Or can one use the already existing emulators for Mac on it? I'm guessing not. It would be quite an appealing platform for those games though. 
I kind of want one now, but I hardly have anyone to talk to in this country so paying lots of money for a phone + contract is completely unjustifiable 
Maybe I can find an excuse to get an iPod touch, lol.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2009)

You can already put SCUMMVM on the iphone/itouch but it has to be 'jailbroken' first.


----------

